

How many users do you need to prove a concept? - jbarrec

I am working on a newfangled messaging app and am curious how many users I need before I can consider my concept proven?<p>I think this information would be helpful to other HN members as well!
======
johnmurch
I don't think there is a "magic number" although I do think having 10 or 20
people giving you your credit card or cash is enough to get started. (e.g.
Groupon sold its first deal—two pizzas for the price of one—in October 2008.
Twenty Chicagoans bought in and trekked to the Motel Bar, located . . . on the
first floor of Groupon's building.)

Although I will say that you might be looking more for a number like Amy Hoy's
30x500 - as 500 people at $30 = $15k MRR

Just a thought.

